# Model 3 base range estimation



## Mgold21 (Apr 16, 2016)

Model 3 max range for base model


----------



## Mgold21 (Apr 16, 2016)

With gm revealing the volt to have an estimated range of 238 miles, does this push tesla to make the base model 3 to have a range of over 240 miles on single charge?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Perhaps but in the end it doesn't matter much as Tesla will have faster charging than CCS for long distance travel plus larger batteries as options. 

A Bolt as good as it is for $37,500 will still only have 50kw charging and a 60kWh battery with no ability to expand.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah really no matter how big the battery is unless you can charge it quickly and easily then longer trips become hard. Would be a great commuter car. I do expect Tesla will do their best to get the range above that, most think the 215 statement was very conservative so they'll have a big WOW moment at the unveiling of the production car.


----------



## Paul Spiers (Apr 11, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Perhaps but in the end it doesn't matter much as Tesla will have faster charging than CCS for long distance travel plus larger batteries as options.
> 
> A Bolt as good as it is for $37,500 will still only have 50kw charging and a 60kWh battery with no ability to expand.


I read somewhere that GM is rumoured to lower the purchase price of the Bolt to that of the Model 3. Have you heard anything about that? Personally they could go lower in price than the Model 3 and I would still wait for my Tesla.


----------

